# Hells Bay Pro Hull Work



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

How much should a paint and coat job cost on this rig from quality shop? Looking to get a 2012 with oyster rash cleaned up.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

South Texas Boatworks out of Pearland does very good work. I also have a Hell's Bay and will most likely take it there for the same reason at some point. In my experience they can be a little hard to get ahold of because they are so busy but very honest. Would be best to set up a time to take it over there so they can look it over.

To your question on cost I have not looked into it myself yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oyster rash? I thought it had hull blistering issues?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I posted that before I worked out a deal with owner and getting it done at Toms place there in Edgewater.

It does have oyster rash as well it it’s not bad, at least not for Texas.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> I posted that before I worked out a deal with owner and getting it done at Toms place there in Edgewater.
> 
> It does have oyster rash as well it it’s not bad, at least not for Texas.


It’s inevitable if you like them in the skinny stuff.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

For sure, I’m used to Texas and I don’t mind that at all. My bay boat has it too. Price of admission


----------

